# Penn 114H Restoration, Black side plates!



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Restoring some fishing reels for a friend and found this diamond in the rough! It a Penn 114 H, but it has the wrong color side plates! Here's the story…when Penn decided to put a high speed 114 into production, late 1963, it came out with the standard black side plates. But after just two months the decision was made to differentiate the high speed or "H" models with red side plates. I don't know how many reels were made in those two months, but this is one of them. Here are some before and after restoration pics for grins.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Crap! Man, you do great work!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Great work for sure


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Held this one just last week - looks even better in person! Beautiful work, as always Joe.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ummm....WOW!


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a couple too, they were my Dad's. Just purchased some new rods for them. I like the old Penn stuff!! We updated drag washers, etc.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The 114H with black side plates is rarely seen. Some people will argue that they don't exist.

I've seen 2 now.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tiretyme said:


> I have a couple too, they were my Dad's. Just purchased some new rods for them. I like the old Penn stuff!! We updated drag washers, etc.
> 
> View attachment 415585
> [/QUO
> ...


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Joe, how much of the restore was replacement parts?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Army_of_One said:


> Joe, how much of the restore was replacement parts?


All of the exterior chrome was replaced with Penn parts, as was the handle. The internal parts were cleaned and polished (including the bearings) and are original to the reel with the exception of the click button, click dog and fiber drag washers. Drags were upgraded to HT-100s. 

Special thanks to Keith (Ocean Master) for the NOS chrome and handle, and to Alan Tani's forum for the history lesson.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Tiretyme said:


> I have a couple too, they were my Dad's. Just purchased some new rods for them. I like the old Penn stuff!! We updated drag washers, etc.


Beautiful collection Tiretyme! Keith and I have a bunch of old Penn stuff. Let us know when you're over this way and we'll get together.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Army_of_One said:


> Joe, how much of the restore was replacement parts?



Are there any certain parts you need?


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> Are there any certain parts you need?


I know you've got whatever I would need. :notworthy: I was just wondering if he was able to save most of the original chrome parts or not.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG son, what a job!!! I'm glad I don't live closer to ya, you'd be adopting me since I'd be over there all the time!!!


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> Tiretyme said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple too, they were my Dad's. Just purchased some new rods for them. I like the old Penn stuff!! We updated drag washers, etc.
> ...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tiretyme said:


> Ocean Master said:
> 
> 
> > They're 349's
> ...


----------

